# D'Attach Snow Plow for Wright Stander just got delivered



## simpsn (Dec 23, 2021)

Has anyone been able to test the new D'attach snow plow on a Wright Stander yet? I've been waiting for this for years, props to D'attch for prototyping and getting one built, I went with the steel 48" version that I'll use with my stander at home as I test before putting out in the field.

All gassed up and ready in Massachusetts. I'm a little worried I can't put chains on the back tires but I think it will still do pretty good with just dropping the psi a little bit on the tires. Thoughts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting...never heard of them and didn't know they were building one.

Manual angle?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

simpsn said:


> Has anyone been able to test the new D'attach snow plow on a Wright Stander yet? I've been waiting for this for years, props to D'attch for prototyping and getting one built, I went with the steel 48" version that I'll use with my stander at home as I test before putting out in the field.
> 
> All gassed up and ready in Massachusetts. I'm a little worried I can't put chains on the back tires but I think it will still do pretty good with just dropping the psi a little bit on the tires. Thoughts?


Can you swap the tires out for atv tires like z sprays with plows? It makes a world of difference.


----------



## simpsn (Dec 23, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting...never heard of them and didn't know they were building one.
> 
> Manual angle?


Ya manual angle, can't win them all in the first version. It slides easy enough but you have to hop off which takes time. Going to use it on my large home driveway to see how it does


----------



## simpsn (Dec 23, 2021)

m_ice said:


> Can you swap the tires out for atv tires like z sprays with plows? It makes a world of difference.


 Maybe, unfortunately the brake on the Standers is pretty tight so there isn't a lot of clearance. The hydro line behind the tire is also there. No studs or chains are the only thing that scares me about ability to keep traction with heavy wet snow


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

simpsn said:


> Maybe, unfortunately the brake on the Standers is pretty tight so there isn't a lot of clearance. The hydro line behind the tire is also there. No studs or chains are the only thing that scares me about ability to keep traction with heavy wet snow


I thought that brake piece can be adjusted up or down... No matter don't need bigger just something more aggressive to clean...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

That is the best mower plow attachment I have seen. How’s the construction details? The lift ram seems nice and beefy.

Those small tires are cheap, find some ice tires like on the snorators or groove them.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Add the dual rear wheel kit, then you can run chains.
Or is that only for riders?


----------



## simpsn (Dec 23, 2021)

cjames808 said:


> That is the best mower plow attachment I have seen. How's the construction details? The lift ram seems nice and beefy.
> 
> Those small tires are cheap, find some ice tires like on the snorators or groove them.


 Made in the USA, every joint is welded nice and all steel construction. The piston seems high quality as well. It was around $1200, but if I can use my standers another 6 months a year I get a lot more value out of the investment. They have a 60" polycarbonate version but I really wanted the steel version, and the ability to use it on sidewalks


----------



## simpsn (Dec 23, 2021)

Mountain Bob said:


> Add the dual rear wheel kit, then you can run chains.
> Or is that only for riders?


 I hadn't thought about that, it does add some cost but could probably still work.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Make sure to clean and lubricate if exposed to salt...that machine wasn't made to be around salt in any way.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Screw in studs?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Seems like there should be a “kicker” brace behind the push beam of the plow. That’s a lot of torque up at the top where the two square tubes are joined at a 90deg.
Do you plan to remove the deck for more clearance? Do you plan to add weight (200# or more … and no, not the operator wise guys)?


----------



## simpsn (Dec 23, 2021)

m_ice said:


> Make sure to clean and lubricate if exposed to salt...that machine wasn't made to be around salt in any way.


 Ya that is something else that we'll have to take in to account. I'm only going to sand where I'm using it for now, no salt. I have a heated shop with drain so I can wash them down but that is a lot of work so I'm going to try and avoid salt


----------



## simpsn (Dec 23, 2021)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Seems like there should be a "kicker" brace behind the push beam of the plow. That's a lot of torque up at the top where the two square tubes are joined at a 90deg.
> Do you plan to remove the deck for more clearance? Do you plan to add weight (200# or more … and no, not the operator wise guys)?


It is but I think it will be ok, but only time will tell. They said some people drive the piston down and raise the front tires off the ground but that seems silly to me.
I haven't removed the deck yet, after giving it a few test runs maybe I will. I hate to lose the any extra weight and add to labor time. Any suggestions on adding weight to a stander? I never have thought about it before


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The deck is a lot of the weight of the machine. Taking it off would have to be compensated for.
Like Matt said, I don't like the machine being exposed to salt and the weather,much less the deck.putting duals on would be counter productive. Sure it's great for traction. Or is it?
A srw truck has more down pressure than a dually and gets stuck less, right?
In theory anyway. Lots of factors and variables I know. 
But doubling the width at the rear how do you not drive over your plowed edge anf knock the snow back down?
Or is that where an ARC pattern comes into play?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Not a lot of options for where to put the weight. I think I would be putting it ahead of the rear wheels. A piece of square tube run from left to right over the frame rails and extending about 8” beyond the frame tied to another piece of tube coming from the point where the fenders join the frame rail. This should be enough area to put hanging weights or mount some plate steel. Just my $.02


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

After trying a Toro MultiForce, I'd leave the deck on if it won't cause you to get hung up. 

The more weight the better, because the physics are working against you.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Slick setup. As a wright owner I especially like seeing this, traction would be the biggest issue. I wonder if you could find a smaller snow chain setup that might work.


----------



## simpsn (Dec 23, 2021)

rippinryno said:


> Slick setup. As a wright owner I especially like seeing this, traction would be the biggest issue. I wonder if you could find a smaller snow chain setup that might work.


I'm excited to see how it works. I've been looking at studs and all kinds of interesting other ideas, I saw something like the concept of a zip tie even.


----------



## simpsn (Dec 23, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> After trying a Toro MultiForce, I'd leave the deck on if it won't cause you to get hung up.
> 
> The more weight the better, because the physics are working against you.


How did it do? I imagine the weight must be similar


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Yeah the ziptie style is what i thought at first but the wheels dint have the holes in them to fasten


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

VIDEO!!!
Here’s my .02: It’s expensive, being out in the snow and salt(if you’re using it commercially, and trailering it around) will really damage it, lack of traction will be frustrating. 
Obviously it will work better in lighter snow. I think in heavy snow it will be useless.
Good luck.


----------



## simpsn (Dec 23, 2021)

WIPensFan said:


> VIDEO!!!
> Here's my .02: It's expensive, being out in the snow and salt(if you're using it commercially, and trailering it around) will really damage it, lack of traction will be frustrating.
> Obviously it will work better in lighter snow. I think in heavy snow it will be useless.
> Good luck.


I don't completely disagree, it is expensive but luckily made well. I think traction is the key issue, to me this is a solution for residential customers and potentially commercial sidewalks. I will only use sand and not salt where these would be used.

To me it makes an investment in machines that sit unused for 6 months a year a lot more valuable, or that is the hope


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

simpsn said:


> How did it do? I imagine the weight must be similar


Extremely underwhelmed unfortunately.


----------



## simpsn (Dec 23, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Extremely underwhelmed unfortunately.


What issues did you have?


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

I have seen a dozen or so videos on youtube of guys clearing snow with standers . It seems the main thing is that you can't wait until you've got 8" of snow on the ground to start using these little guys for your walks and small drive areas. From what I can tell, without chains or anything, these things are doing pretty well. Here's a SF fixed deck wright that's pushing a home made plow, looks to work very well and that's the mower I"d be putting one on.






My interest has been peaked, maybe you could even slap a salt spreader from a permagreen or something on the thing and go full service.

The multiforce seems ok but I know I'd have to do something to the tires, maybe fill them with water/antifreeze or at least? I've never used either but they seem to get around.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If that’s 5” of powder, I’m Santa Claus. More like 2-3”. “It’s all about efficiency…” as he’s chasing trails in a parking lot that a skid steer should do. Also what do you do when the sides of the walks build up?? It’s all gonna fall in behind you every pass. That looks like the first or second snow of the season. Plus, these have to be trailered around. Snowblowers you throw in the truck. I’m not saying you can’t save some time in certain situations, because you definitely can. But it requires the right accounts and applications. Let’s see this guy plow this place for the 10th time…wouldn’t matter for snowblowers.


----------

